# Cacti Installation Failed 'PHP_FE_END' undeclared error



## ryuusoultaker (Jan 30, 2012)

Last night I want to install Cacti on my system, but when I try to install it from port it gave an error


```
===>  Installing for cacti-0.8.7h
===>   cacti-0.8.7h depends on executable: rrdtool - found
===>   cacti-0.8.7h depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   cacti-0.8.7h depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysql.so - found
===>   cacti-0.8.7h depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/session.so - found
===>   cacti-0.8.7h depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/sockets.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/sockets.so in /usr/ports/net/php5-sockets
===>  Building for php5-sockets-5.3.8
/bin/sh /usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-
5.3.8/ext/sockets -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/include -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-
5.3.8/ext/sockets/main -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main
 -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib 
 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -march=prescott   -c /usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/sockets.c
 -o sockets.lo
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-
5.3.8/ext/sockets/include -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/main -I/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-
5.3.8/ext/sockets -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend
 -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -march=prescott
 -c /usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/sockets.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sockets.o
/usr/ports/net/php5-sockets/work/php-5.3.8/ext/sockets/sockets.c:303: error: 'PHP_FE_END' undeclared here (not in a function)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/php5-sockets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti.
```

I don't know what is 'PHP_FE_END' undeclared here (not in a function) refer to..can anyone tell me what should I do?
If i upgrade the PHP will it make effect to my system?


Thank You
Best Regards
Ryuu


----------

